# Jet's For Sale Thread



## Jet

*Jet's For Sale Thread (Cleaning house!)*

*THIS THREAD IS DEAD UNTIL AUGUST 8th*



Payment through Paypal. Since there are a lot of smaller items, prices don't include shipping. Tell me what you want and I'll give you a quote. All prices are OBO. Preferred minimum order of $10. No reasonable offer refused!



> *2GB OCZ Gold Rev. 2 @ DDR2 800 4-5-5-15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $35





> *ATi X800GTO 256MB (Unlocked to equal ~X800XT)* PCI-E with Arctic Cooler.
> 
> Things to note: A capacitor somehow worked its way off, so I connected it back to the board using two short pieces of wire. The fan also vibrates a bit, so it's not silent. The metal heatsink on the back is slightly bent, but does not hinder the operation at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $15





> *MC TDX CPU COOLER -- New*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $20





> *Intel LGA775 cooler D95263*h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $4





> *Lite-On DVD Burner (Beige)*
> 
> Price: $10





> *Antec 140mm Tri-Cool Fan*
> 
> Black, with 3 speed controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $8





> *Crossfire Bridge*
> 
> Price: $5





> *San Ace 120x120x38mm fan (includes rigged 12V/5V switch)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black. Price: $10





> *Panaflo 92mm fan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $5





> *Random 92mm fan* (ASB09012)
> 
> Price: $3





> *IDE RAID (PCI)*
> 
> Price: $7





> *AGP Nvidia Geforce2MX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $5





> *Netgear Ethernet PCI card*
> 
> Price: $5





> *Sound Blaster Live PCI Sound Card*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $8





> *USB Expansion PCI card--4 external, 1 internal*
> 
> Price: $4





> *Assorted New Tygon Tubing*
> 
> Tygon R-3603, 1/2" ID, 3/4" OD.
> 
> 1 x 4 7/8"
> 1 x 5 1/8"
> 1 x 10 3/8"
> 1 x 17"
> 1 x 4 1/8"
> 1 x 21 3/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $5





> *Clips for watercooling tubing, end plug, T-connector, Syringe, Danger Den Fillport, Arctic Silver Ceramique*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $10





> *Shin-Etsu* (used, still plenty left)
> 
> Price: $Sold!





> *Arctic Silver 5* (used, still plenty left)
> 
> Price: $Sold!





> *2x Blue UV Ide Cable (round)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $3*





> *Random bits of Green UV cable sleeving*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $1


----------



## ScottALot

If only you had this up before Win 7, if only.


----------



## Jet

ScottALot said:


> If only you had this up before Win 7, if only.



That's why it's so cheap . Still a decent OS for putting on computers, though--$40 a license is dirt cheap!


----------



## ScOuT

I have been running Vista Ultimate 64bit for over 2 years on my laptop...I actually really like. There are tons of "Ultimate Extras" you can use. I think it is a very good operating system. Microsoft has made some very nice refinements with it.

Has anybody seen the price of DDR2 RAM lately That's a great deal:good:


----------



## 87dtna

Hmm would you sell just the 64 bit and 1 key for like $50?


----------



## WeatherMan

How much would the ram be shipped to UK?


----------



## Jet

Bootup05 said:


> How much would the ram be shipped to UK?



$40 + $10 shipping.


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> Hmm would you sell just the 64 bit and 1 key for like $50?



I could do it for $55 shipped--though it would make more sense just to buy the whole thing because then you'd have two 64 bit installs, where if I split it up the person who buys the 32 bit only gets a 32 bit install.


----------



## Jet

to the top!


----------



## 87dtna

I really only need one install, but is is nice to have another sitting around just incase.
I'll think about it.  Oh, any trades considered?


----------



## mep916

Awesome price for Vista. Good luck jet.


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> I really only need one install, but is is nice to have another sitting around just incase.
> I'll think about it.  Oh, any trades considered?



I'm not particularly interested in any trades other than some i7 stuff, a DDR3 kit, or a efficient, decently powerful PSU.


----------



## 87dtna

OK no problem.  How much would you do for the 32 bit?


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> OK no problem.  How much would you do for the 32 bit?



$45 shipped.


----------



## 87dtna

OK.  I may buy both, not sure yet.  How much are you in a hurry to sell?  I just spent ~$300 this week on pc parts so I'm a little tapped out.


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> OK.  I may buy both, not sure yet.  How much are you in a hurry to sell?  I just spent ~$300 this week on pc parts so I'm a little tapped out.



I'm not in a terrible hurry--though it would be nice sooner than later so I have some extra for Black Friday deals. If it takes you a week or two, that's fine.


----------



## 87dtna

Edit- no longer need Vista, thanks.


----------



## Jet

Windows Vista Ultimate is still up for grabs.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I'd very much like to take this off your hands, but I'm afraid I won't be able to until the end of January.


----------



## Jet

bump--added SSD. It's gonna be returned within a few days if it isn't sold soon! This is $10 cheaper than Newegg's price after rebate!


----------



## ScottALot

If only I had money for that SSD...


----------



## Respital

How much would the SSD be to Toronto Canada?


----------



## Jet

Respital said:


> How much would the SSD be to Toronto Canada?



Looking at shipping charges to Toronto, they are ~$10 more than local, so I'd take $120.


----------



## Jet

bump--the SSD is going back this weekend--it's a great deal! The Kingston SSD is now at $150 on Newegg. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/NewPr...m_re=kingston_64gb_ssd-_-20-139-006-_-Product


----------



## lion149

PM sent


----------



## Jet

Windows Vista Ultimate pending. Kingston SSD needs to be sold--BF prices post BF!


----------



## Jet

Windows Vista Ultimate Sold!


----------



## Jet

bump!


----------



## 87dtna

good deal on that 64 gb SSD.  I paid $100 shipped for a 32gb.


----------



## Jet

bump for added Canon BG-E2N battery grip.


----------



## Jet

bump for added Corsair H50!


----------



## Jet

bump--added Danger Den liquid cooling kit!


----------



## Jet

bump--Corsair H50 pending locally


----------



## Jet

bump--Corsair H50 sold, modified Danger Den cooling kit. Check it out!


----------



## Jet

bump--added 750GB Western Digital MyPassport. Remember--all prices are OBO, and I'm open to trades. Let me know!


----------



## JlCollins005

bump, id love to to get that watercooling stuff but i think my girlfriend would also give me a black eye or 2. lol


----------



## Jet

It's a steal


----------



## Jet

bump! I'm nearing my post count on another forum needed to list it there--once that happens, this stuff will go quickly! If you want any of this--even considering it a bit...let me know before it goes!


----------



## Jet

Western Digital MyPassport 750GB Sold.


----------



## funkysnair

i am after the ssd and the pump, you wanna swap for my xfx 4890?


----------



## lubo4444

JlCollins005 said:


> bump, id love to to get that watercooling stuff but i think my girlfriend would also give me a black eye or 2. lol



hahaha.  get it so i can see your eye after that. lol

Bump.


----------



## Jet

Bump!


----------



## Jet

bump...in early stages of selling my desktop.


----------



## funkysnair

your i7 build?

how much for the ram?


----------



## 87dtna

If you do part it I'd be interested in the X58 xtreme board.  LMK how much.


----------



## funkysnair

what a min, your selling the xfx4890 i just sent you? have you recieved it yet?


----------



## Jet

I'm not parting it out unless I absolutely have to (or have buyers of basically everything)--not looking to pull a profit, just get out what I put in.

I have received it--haven't had much time to mess around with it yet, though. It messed some with my overclock and as my monitor isn't working, it's hard to get it stable!


----------



## Jet

price drop.


----------



## Jet

bump!


----------



## Jet

added pictures!


----------



## Jet

bump! I'm open to parting if someone takes the watercooling kit.


----------



## Jet

bump for price drop to $850


----------



## Jet

update: I have someone looking at it today, and a few more that are interested in it. If all of those fall through, I'll be looking to part it out.


----------



## Jet

i7 computer pending.


----------



## Jet

Sold.


----------



## funkysnair

congratulations m8, easy sellin a pc whole than in bits


----------



## Jet

funkysnair said:


> congratulations m8, easy sellin a pc whole than in bits



Yep . The guy that came buy and looked at it was really impressed. He's stopping by later this week to pick it up!


----------



## Jet

i7 SOLD!

Bump for added 140mm Antec and 120mm San Ace fans.


----------



## ScottALot

Is the MC-TDX still available?


----------



## Jet

Yes it is.


----------



## WeatherMan

funkysnair said:


> congratulations m8, easy sellin a pc whole than in bits



Unless you stick it on ebay 

I got £625 for mine money to the bank in all under a week, everyone paid the same/ next day. 

I was gobsmacked


----------



## Jet

bump!


----------



## Jet

bump!


----------



## Jet

bump! I'm clearing house and need this gone this week.


----------



## ScottALot

JESUS!! If I saw this sooner I would've put 20$ more in my PayPal for the DD block! The money I put in my PayPal is going towards BBSK, sorry. Don't suppose I can write you an IOU?

EDIT: What kind of MCTDX is that anyways? Like what mount?


----------



## Jet

ScottALot said:


> JESUS!! If I saw this sooner I would've put 20$ more in my PayPal for the DD block! The money I put in my PayPal is going towards BBSK, sorry. Don't suppose I can write you an IOU?
> 
> EDIT: What kind of MCTDX is that anyways? Like what mount?



It is the universal mount--so pretty much anything--except LGA 1366. On my old one I even modded it so it fit 1366 by filing it out some (this one is new and unmodded). 

If you can get me the money, I'll hold it for you. I'm leaving town in two weeks--if you can pay me before then, it's yours.


----------



## ScottALot

I should be able to get the money in before then... I'll hurry!


----------



## Jet

bump! Added more items. No reasonable offer refused!


----------



## G25r8cer

Any pics of the ATi X800GTO and its cooler?


----------



## Jet

bump for pictures and added description to the X800GTO.


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Damn, if you were in AU I would've taken that soundcard.


----------



## just a noob

How much tubing do you have of the tygon 1/2x3/4?


----------



## funkysnair

sticks of ram to me in uk would cost how much?


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> How much tubing do you have of the tygon 1/2x3/4?



it says right on there in inches:


> 1 x 4 7/8"
> 1 x 5 1/8"
> 1 x 10 3/8"
> 1 x 17"
> 1 x 4 1/8"
> 1 x 21 3/4"


----------



## just a noob

I don't understand? is it 21 inches of 3/4"?


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> I don't understand? is it 21 inches of 3/4"?



i think it means  4.875, 5.125, 10.375, 17, 4.125, and then 21.75 inch sections of 3/4".


----------



## Jet

What bomber said--with the addition that it's 1/2" inner diameter and 3/4" outer diameter.


To funky--shipping's $15, so it'd be $50.


----------



## ScottALot

Hey, can you get me a link for where someone could buy that block... because the only AMD accepting DD Block doesn't look like the one you're selling.


----------



## Jet

If you look at the image I posted on the first page, you'll see that it has the exact same mounting hole pattern that the AMD Dangerden block shows. I got mine through a bundle the same as this guy is selling that DangerDen did especially for one of their cases:

http://www.overclock.net/completed-transactions/640959-price-drop-full-water-cooling-kit.html

Mine has all the fittings/etc you need--it's a fairly simplistic installation process with some screws, springs, and nuts.


----------



## ScottALot

Cool, I'll get my money in the bank --> PayPal ASAP

(Just so ya know, I'm planning to put an MCR220 Rad/Res/Pump on the back of my case and running the tubes through a double PCI bracket thing... Total, about 230$)


----------



## Jet

bump--dropped prices, Shin-Etsu and AS5 sold.


----------



## Jet

to the top!


----------



## Jet

bump! Last chance to pick up anything before I head out--I leave on Wednesday to Europe for the summer.


----------



## Jet

bump!


----------

